# Custom Javilin Drag Car on Scratch Built Trailer and '72 Daytona Matador Stock Car



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's a couple of my favorites.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Very very nice!!!*

Keep'em coming AFXN... You're doing some stellar work and the details are just awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd

BTW.... What method and materials do you use to do your multicolor cars?? What color first and what masking materials...etc??


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AFX,
Great looking set! Really dressed that Javelin up and a matching tow vehicle to boot. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice set Randy 

The scratch built trailer is very nice!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like it all! The scratch build trailer is great.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool stuff. Especially like the Matador


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Taking it to the track!!! Lookin goood AFX !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I likes them marker lights and tag on that custom trailer. Although I'm a drag racing fan, the R/W/B No. 16 AMC is putting up a good fight in the viewer's choice award!!! ... RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Niceeeeeeeee Afx those are good looking rides....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Both of these make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whooaaa!! those are nice looking amc's!!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Those are killer -- 

Now I want to do a Matador stock car project!  Gotta finish my Mopars first . . . (grumblegrumblegrumble)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*[email protected]@K...but, don't touch...duh we are on a computer*

Hey you nut,

Enjoy looking at all three of these ALOT! Nice pickup w/trailer combo and RWB Matador. That has to be one of the nicest Matadors in the Entire World.  

This is so much fun to see pics of everyones stuff here...Thanks Hank! :hat::hat:

Bob...I can look but, can't touch...zilla


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Keep'em coming AFXN... You're doing some stellar work and the details are just awesome. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd
> 
> BTW.... What method and materials do you use to do your multicolor cars?? What color first and what masking materials...etc??


I started with an original Aurora A/FX body. I think this one was a white taxi, but most times it's the stock car. I take off the glass and bumpers using a Dremel to grind the melted plastic holding them in place. Soak in Pine-Sol for 12 to 24 hours, sometimes longer. Scrub off paint using toothbrush, most times the original paint is stained into plastic. I filled in the holes for the TAXI sign on the roof with putty. 

I use Pactra Masking Tape to seperate colors. I'll paint one color, let dry and then the next. I use Pactra Lexan paint and I brush it on by hand. When it's a new bottle of paint that's the consistancy, or viscosity I like. I try to work fast because the paint drys fairly quick. I'll add lacquer thinner to thin paint as it thickens over repeated use of paint. And to clean brush when done painting. 

Once I'm happy with the paint job then the window trim, hood and trunk pins get painted. After those dry, then the bumpers and glass get installed. I use to clear coat with testor gloss enamel but I've tried Future Floor Wax and I like that. But don't let it come into contact with Super Glue or Rubbing Alcohol. Messes up finish.

The Javilin and Pick Up Truck are the original blue paint from the factory. I painted the window trim on both though. Randy.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nut, it would be sweet of you to post some more pics and details of that gnarly trailer.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Nut, it would be sweet of you to post some more pics and details of that gnarly trailer.


I'll try to get some more posted soon. I have some other irons in the fire I need to hammer on. Randy.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

More beautiful cars!

man, these are great! Diggin the trailer, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Nut, it would be sweet of you to post some more pics and details of that gnarly trailer.


Here's some more detailed photos of the trailer. The truck and car rims match the trailers in these photos.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

An upper angle view of the car.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I spotted all of the Ansen wheels straight away, man!
I keep coming back in here to see your race team.
I LOVE those wheels and you have given the whole rig a nice complete look.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I spotted all of the Ansen wheels straight away, man!
> I keep coming back in here to see your race team.
> I LOVE those wheels and you have given the whole rig a nice complete look.


Thanks for all of the praise from everyone. I've learned from this project and want to build a new trailer. Lower to the ground, tire rack, and more realistic hitch and jack stand. Randy.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Randy, thanks for the trailer pictures. They're inspirational - now I have a use for excess JL/AW chassis. I have a few that I've pulled the arms, magnets, brushes, picj ups, etc from and put in NOS Aurora chassis. Looks like the rear chassis makes a quick and easy trailer axle mount. Smart tinkin', Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

A/FXnut great job ! The truck trailer and car set is great, nice work.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Randy, thanks for the trailer pictures. They're inspirational - now I have a use for excess JL/AW chassis. I have a few that I've pulled the arms, magnets, brushes, picj ups, etc from and put in NOS Aurora chassis. Looks like the rear chassis makes a quick and easy trailer axle mount. Smart tinkin', Randy! :thumbsup:


The axle mounts for the trailer are the ends of Xlerator chassis'. The deck and sides are a countertop sample I picked up at Menard's. The frame is H.O. scale railroad ties. The lights are pins I cut down and stuck in the sides. And the hitch is a staple I bent into shape.


----------

